# Phenibut impressions



## Tinklepee (Feb 2, 2011)

I have taken phenibut (http://amzn.com/B00121JAXY) a few times over the last two weeks. So far the result have been amazing.. little to no anxiety, calm and relaxed.. it's the most zen I have felt in awhile.

I took 2g today around 5pm and went out with a few friends. I felt sharp and spontaneous. I actually got a number, usually I am so nervous I have trouble talking to girls.

I definitely recommend trying this stuff.


----------



## kentcharm (Feb 2, 2011)

I know what you mean. I feel spontaneous on it too. It's like I'm a totally different person. I'm never going To go without it now ( except on wash out periods). This is a life changing drug for me. I recommend IT too.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Agree with you, but not fully. I use phenibut on special occasions (parties, or when i need to do something highly demanding in sense of socializing), and it works well but not always. Regular usage causes tolerance rapidly. And I tend to fell nausea with doses more than 500-750 mg at a time. 
It is claimed to have some nootropic properties, and is used sometimes in anti-parkinsonic therapy due to its mild dopaminergic action. May be interesting, that phenibut is a close relative of GABA(B) agonist and muscle relaxant baclofen (the difference is only in one chlorine atom), that is anxiolytic and euphoric in excessive doses, thus highly abusable. In my experience hypomanic-like effects (and side affects) from high dosages of phenibut (2g acutely) and recreational doses of baclofen are a kind similar. And this is a kind queerly.


----------



## HeWhoCouldNot (Nov 18, 2010)

Anyway to get a hold of this in Canada?


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

i wouldnt get too excited. it stops working very quickly and if you up the dosage you will be sorry. I only use it when i need to be the designated driver, which unfortunately is always now thanks to a hard headed cop and a .04 breath test.


----------



## Destined2B (Jan 6, 2011)

Ahhh...so jealous of guys who says it's working. The **** thing just didn't do anything for me. Then again, neither did wellbutrin or paxil. 
Not corroding my brain with chemicals just sucks.

The only way to get Phenibut in Canada is by ordering it from the states.


----------



## Tinklepee (Feb 2, 2011)

It's now about 20 hours after my last dose and I think it's starting to wear off.

But wow I had a great time last night. I met a lot of people for the first time last night and had little to no anxiety or trouble talking to them. 

I plan on only take it on the weekends so I don't build a tolerance too fast. But this is better than I thought it would be. Very relaxing and slightly euphoric.


----------



## kentcharm (Feb 2, 2011)

I take less than a gram (one or two small capsules) about 3 days a week. Of course there is a tolerance. I took it 4 days in a row last week, and when I was off it (wash out) I still felt like I was on it! What I mean is that my total outlook on life has changed. I know now that I AM capable of talking to people and making friends. I AM capable of being a positive person and thinking positive thoughts. Before that wasn't the case. I thought it was unattainable for me and that I would always feel depressed. 

I haven't had Phenibut in over 4 days now, and over 4 days last week, and I've been in numerous social situations since then because I go to the gym everyday. Something in me has just snapped. I can't explain it. My social anxiety is completely gone. I'm afraid that all of a sudden this dream is gonna end! But I haven't had the Phenibut in days and it hasn't. Perhaps it isn't too good to be true? 

My case is probably just one in a million. I'm sorry for those of you that don't feel the same on and off this pill. My only guess is that my SA was triggered by certain beliefs and barriers I put on myself. But now that I have seen that it is possible for me to be the outgoing person I've always wanted to be, It just feels natural. 

Oh my God, I've become that annoyingly loud-mouthed happy girl I always despised! Oh well, I'm happy. That's all that counts  I hope that you guys can have this same break-through. And if anyone is having the same experience I am on this pill, please tell me!

P.S. I don't really feel like I need to be on Phenibut anymore. The only reason I'm still taking it is because it's a good substitute for alcohol. You know, the euphoric feeling? Anyways I take it when my friends are drinking, so I'm not the only one stone-cold-sober.


----------



## Tinklepee (Feb 2, 2011)

That's sweet kentcharm, I'm happy you are feeling better! I know what you mean when you say something snapped... I have been having moments where I can see just how stupid my thought patterns can be. I wouldn't say I am free from my social anxiety, but when I have those feelings I find transitioning back into a positive mindset a lot easier than before.


----------



## HeWhoCouldNot (Nov 18, 2010)

Only from the states, that figures.

Can anyone recommend a good place to order it from?

Edit: Ordered from bodybuilding.com (seems to be the cheapest - no idea why a body building website is selling this stuff)

It was $30 with shipping, a bit cheaper then amazon. I'll re edit if I have any problems receiving my order.


----------



## Destined2B (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.nutraplanet.com

That's where I got mine.


----------

